# Oh man... what did she do?



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

What the hell did she do? Can we get some before pix?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What did she do? Cocaine


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I guess the Anorexic-look is in these days..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

she is A PENCIL... she has the body of a 12 year old BOY....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

blonde hair is ugly on her...she was never hot...and can die of an overdose


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

She was hot, but from the looks of it she won't be again


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

is that lindsay lohan?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> is that lindsay lohan?
> [snapback]1078745[/snapback]​


Unfortunately


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

she was very hot before. now idk, you would be afraid of breaking her in bed. haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

I saw her on Letterman, she looked damn fine to me!

--Dan


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't like her music!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

''Cocaine, its a Helluva Drug''
That bitch is ugly now. I liked her better when she was ''fat''
She claims her trainer has her ona good diet. BULLSHIVISM!
Shes a druggie. Everyone knows that


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> ''Cocaine, its a Helluva Drug''
> That bitch is ugly now. I liked her better when she was ''fat''
> She claims her trainer has her ona good diet. BULLSHIVISM!
> Shes a druggie. Everyone knows that
> [snapback]1078807[/snapback]​


I like that.... "fat"

she was hot... now...


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

She will be the new lead singer for mid 80's metal band Angel Dust!
They may reform with her on vocals. Such a ugly rack of bones and skin!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

she could disappear behind a broom stick


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lindsey..... beware of sudden gusts of wind.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Could someone post a "good" pic of her?... For those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

--Dan


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahaha, YUP he got the message when he said GOOD!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DAYYYMN... what happened...


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

the first pic reminds me of that family guy
episode when chris dates katie moss and she falls
though a crack in the floor


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

she was not on the E!ultimate blonde chart so she dyied her hair to be on the next one cos she didn't get much attention..
jessica alba, carmen electra and some other did the same thing

sad!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i almost broke down in tears 2 days ago reading a newspaper article about her.

its really sad


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> she was not on the E!ultimate blonde chart so she dyied her hair to be on the next one cos she didn't get much attention..
> jessica alba, carmen electra and some other did the same thing
> 
> sad!
> [snapback]1078966[/snapback]​


You should go for that.









Guys, wait for Bullsnake. He is the great provider of pictures...nice pictures.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i think she has been doin a lil to much ice.

J-Rod


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: is this her


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: is this her
> [snapback]1079315[/snapback]​


ahhh YES!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: is this her
> [snapback]1079315[/snapback]​


























...what was the thread about?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Poooo


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Lindsay- what happened


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> she is A PENCIL... she has the body of a 12 year old BOY....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one hot 12 yr old boy.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

damn she was so hot. Lets start posting some pictures of her before she started crack


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

Dear Lindsay Lohen

it started off all innocent, and you were so beautiful. I promised you that i'd love you forever and your bouncing breasts looked back at me i felt like you really understood. recently all my friends said "lindsay is a coke-head".... i defended you lindsay, i defended you and now look at you. you look like you purge every meal, even the ones that you miss due to your raging cocaine addiction. damb you lindsay we were supposed to be together and you're disappearing into nothing... just a bag of skin full of coke.

Dear Cocaine....

you bastard you made lindsay lohen ugly.... i hope you rott in hell.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

James Blake said:


> Dear Lindsay Lohen
> 
> it started off all innocent, and you were so beautiful. I promised you that i'd love you forever and your bouncing breasts looked back at me i felt like you really understood. recently all my friends said "lindsay is a coke-head".... i defended you lindsay, i defended you and now look at you. you look like you purge every meal, even the ones that you miss due to your raging cocaine addiction. damb you lindsay we were supposed to be together and you're disappearing into nothing... just a bag of skin full of coke.
> 
> ...


don't worry theres detox


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

what gets me is these women think they look good like that yuck


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i wanna f#ck the old lindsay,now she looks like a fake ass paris hilton


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> i wanna f#ck the old lindsay,now she looks like a fake ass paris hilton
> [snapback]1079907[/snapback]​


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

it's crazy how much weight she lost, and no working out cannot do that to you, she has no muscles just bones. Definitely gross, and the blonde hair does not match her complexion....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know fellahz... IMO the photo was resized. Look at all the other people in the background. I seen her on a late night show previously. She did loose alot, but not to that extent.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I dont know fellahz... IMO the photo was resized. Look at all the other people in the background. I seen her on a late night show previously. She did loose alot, but not to that extent.
> [snapback]1080370[/snapback]​


possible, but I got it from Yahoo! news!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are some more "New" Lyndsey Lohan pics:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here are some more "New" Lyndsey Lohan pics:
> [snapback]1080403[/snapback]​


OMG, PLEASE STOP...

post some "good" pix of her...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> OMG, PLEASE STOP...
> 
> post some "good" pix of her...:nod:
> [snapback]1080418[/snapback]​


Compare these two pics...


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

i remember the good old days.... i miss you lindsay come home.... (insert sound of me nursing my sorrows with a bottle of vodka and several bubbly bong rips... maybe even a tear)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

the old lindsay...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

extremely HOT! ... back then...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I see some Nipple Action going on







Not fully developed yet though .


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I see some Nipple Action going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all GOOD!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

jesus, i'd snap her in half


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

More "good" pix...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Love those pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What a waste..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I see some Nipple Action going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Id wax her ass when she was in that blue bikini.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I see some Nipple Action going on
> ...


And she would let you too Pimp , Im sure he she ever crossed paths with Sir Brujo .


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

as with most dumb hollywood actresses, the way to get "hot " is to lose all the weight u got and go blond totally wack

she was thick and sexy now she little and ewwww

and why dye hair? ewwwww

her and chick from 70's show should be shot , redheads are hot


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lindsey lohan is ugly and always was ugly.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> lindsey lohan is ugly and always was ugly.
> [snapback]1080855[/snapback]​


 well she looks better than you....

and IMO i think she was HOTT...before she became a poon-tang walking on sticks


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

keep the pics comin haha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > lindsey lohan is ugly and always was ugly.
> ...


dont be jealous cos i'm prettier than you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

To be honest guys, if I saw her in person, I probasbly wouldnt have the balls to go up and talk to her.

--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> To be honest guys, if I saw her in person, I probasbly wouldnt have the balls to go up and talk to her.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1080960[/snapback]​


Probably because you dont have none


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest guys, if I saw her in person, I probasbly wouldnt have the balls to go up and talk to her.
> ...


Want proof? Just ask MJ









--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Ahhh..... I guess i dont have nothing to say to that, u just made fun of yourself.

Lets get some more lynsey pictures


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I see MJ gets around...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> ....
> [snapback]1081125[/snapback]​


perhaps, but what bothers me more is that the person who put the caption in forgot a word.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


I know...God damn people, iof you are goin to try and make fun of people, do it right.

--Dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

all of u saying she was not hot, u would fucked her if given the opportunity.... cocaine is a hell-uv-a drug







cause i finally saw this episode.


----------

